# Banned!



## Orangehorse (5 January 2014)

Thanks to your suggestions I was getting ready to enquire about hiring a hunter for a nearby meet in a couple of weeks.  I had discussed going out with the Powers that Be and they were in agreement.

Well, I have been banned!  By my daughter.  She was appalled.  "Going hunting on a horse you don't know!
You might break your leg."

Since she is getting married in the spring, I do see her point of view, so I shall now wait until next season.
She is as bad as my mother, who wouldn't let me compete within a couple of months of my wedding.
Since I had broken my ribs out hunting just prior to my sister's wedding, (off my own horse) I could see her point of view.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (5 January 2014)

You might. 
If you haven't got a sticky bum and ride a horse with no brakes you probably will. 

If you're reasonably competent and ride a honest horse, you probably won't. 

If you take up knitting instead, you definitely won't.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (5 January 2014)

Even if you broke your leg you would be out of plaster by Spring. You may have a car accident or may die crossing the road!!!

I won't say tell her to stop being selfish it's your life and you will be careful because if I did someone would complain ;-)


----------



## Alec Swan (5 January 2014)

Orangehorse said:



			.......

Well, I have been banned!  By my daughter.  She was appalled.  "Going hunting on a horse you don't know!
You might break your leg."

Since she is getting married in the spring, I do see her point of view, so I shall now wait until next season.
She is as bad as my mother, .......
		
Click to expand...

Spineless,  nothing else to say, :eek3: except this;  How on earth do you allow others to decide your future?  So your daughter's to marry in the Spring,  is she? :cool3: Apart from the duties of the dutiful Bride's parents,  tell me how will your presence,  wheeled in,  or on your pins,  make a scrap of difference to the said daughter's day?  It wont,  and the simple answer is that you find yourself a mount,  and you GO!!

Any further rebelling from that daughter of yours,  hand her over to me! :wink3: I'll put her right!

Just as a footnote,  on the morning of my wedding,  I was rabbit shooting until 09:00,  and on the day of my daughter's birth,  I was doing exactly the same thing,  until I was summoned.  

Alec.


----------



## CrazyMare (5 January 2014)

I'm getting married in June, I keep being asked if I will stop riding soon....Of course not!! OH is quite expecting me to be hurt, hobbling or bandaged.

He said I wouldn't be worth living with if I stopped riding 'in case' I hurt myself!

Go enjoy yourself. I would!


----------



## neddy man (5 January 2014)

one life ,go and live it !


----------



## Morag4 (5 January 2014)

Living is dangerous for goodness sake  you could trip over a rug and break a leg, your daughter should never expect you to postpone something you are ooking forward to. Get out and enjoy yourself and tell your daughter you will be as careful as you can.


----------



## Countryman (5 January 2014)

Hirelings also tend to be much safer than most horses out hunting - they know their job, and go out every week from September to March, so they're very experienced, shouldn't be spooked or get excited, and will look after you! If you're really worried, you can always ring up the secretary and ask for a quieter meet or one with less jumping! Which pack did you want to go out with again?


----------



## louiselowe (5 January 2014)

Accidents happen with and without horses. Go enjoy yourself while you can. You never know something could happen to make you miss next season..


----------



## Isbister (6 January 2014)

Resist your daughter's bullying. Those who would interfere, thinking they know best how others should lead their lives, must be put in their place from time to time.


----------



## PaddyMonty (6 January 2014)

Yiou do realise that taking the safe option in life, ie healthy diet, not drinking, no risky sports doesn't necessarily mean you will live longer but it sure as hell will feel like it!


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (6 January 2014)

Go hunting and tell your daughter you could break your leg tripping over the dog on the floor. Even if you do break your leg, you'd have fun doing it!!!


----------



## Orangehorse (6 January 2014)

carolineb said:



			Go hunting and tell your daughter you could break your leg tripping over the dog on the floor. Even if you do break your leg, you'd have fun doing it!!!
		
Click to expand...


That would be ironic.  I'll WILL ring up the hirling lady tonight and see.


----------



## dogatemysalad (6 January 2014)

carolineb said:



			Go hunting and tell your daughter you could break your leg tripping over the dog on the floor. Even if you do break your leg, you'd have fun doing it!!!
		
Click to expand...

Definitely. And you may get a ride in a helicopter. Air ambulance is fantastic.


----------



## irishdraft (6 January 2014)

or your daughter could trip over the dog & break her leg !


----------



## RunToEarth (6 January 2014)

Explain the concept of the tumblers club to her. No one falls off without a good fight when you have to pay £10 for the pleasure!!


----------



## Maesfen (6 January 2014)

Can't believe your daughter is so selfish about something you have wanted to do for a while.


----------



## LittleTero (12 January 2014)

Recently someone told me that you need to take a risk every day. Not an obviously dangerous risk but just one that pushes the boundary of your comfort zone, be it calling someone you want to friend but don't know that well, applying for a job u want but are worried you won't get etc. in this case yours is a days hunting, so you should go for it. The things this can open up in your life could be massive. A new hobby, new friends, the biggest and best adrenaline kick in the world! There is no such thing as a negative experience if you alwaysvl


----------



## LittleTero (12 January 2014)

Look to the positives. Imagine standing at your daughters wedding hold resentment or disappointment because you put your life on hold, however it is of course your choice. With made hunt jumps being the boundary of most country and hirelings primarily having to be pretty damn safe I'd say you were working within pretty safe hunting boundarys. Your not gearing up for the Melton! Lol. But then I guess we are all hunting bias we have of course all got the big old hunting bug! Once it's in your blood I'd say you've pretty much had it. No going back  but u never regret it! I see people going off to dressage and my body shudders with repulsion these days, and this coming from the girl who wanted to 'go eventing!' As Winston Churchill said 'no hour is wasted that is spent in the saddle'


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (27 January 2014)

Eh go hunting and enjoy it! I got married last year and I was still riding the week of the wedding. Anyone who questioned this was told to mind their own business!


----------



## SHCC (29 January 2014)

Go hunting. Tell daughter not to be so selfish.
My dad took my up the isle on his crutches. Progress was just rather slower than usual, as far as I was concerned it just gave everyone more time to admire ME and my dress! 

I also rode the day before wedding at the insistence of my boss as I was getting rather stressed. He sent me out on an old safe as houses dales pony. My OH did insist on coming with me on foot. And he did put his foot down when I wanted to go off cantering. The lead rein was threatened...


----------



## _GG_ (29 January 2014)

Ditchjumper2 said:



			Even if you broke your leg you would be out of plaster by Spring. You may have a car accident or may die crossing the road!!!

I won't say tell her to stop being selfish it's your life and you will be careful because if I did someone would complain ;-)
		
Click to expand...

May I please take this opportunity to congratulate you on saying very well what you said you wouldn't say 

OP, I also agree...I'd understand the motivations behind asking you not to go....but I would still laugh at it and do what I wanted.


----------

